# Tuesday 9th Clovelley



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Lets do it again - see you there at 4.30

Wopfish


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'll be down there around 4.45am. See you then.

Cheers Dave


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

time to rig the rods
see you in the morning


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Gday Benny

Nice to see you catching the bigguns again - I bet your wee fella is telling them all at school what a legend your old man is!!! Does he still like fish mcnuggets ??

Anyhow might see you on Sunday - although the wife might be back from over seas and she'll want to now why the house is a mess - why it looks like a fishing tackle store and why I'm tired, with burnt skin and a strong back!!!!!

I'll PM you if I go - see you then

As for the rest of you - see you in the morning - and double check all knots , leaders and hooks!!!!!!

This time !!!!!!!

A legal one or two!!!!!
Wopfish


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Rods rigged, soft plastics organised and cod-piece fitted (a nice number crafted from a seal scrotum I personally selected from PNG).

Can someone please give me the name of the road leading down to the launch point at Gordon's Bay? The last time I was there I suffered quite the trauma and my memory has otherwise blocked out all details (except for the sound of Simond11 pissing himself with laughter).

Much appreciated and look forward to seeing you all. I am up for Wednesday and Friday as well. Expect to be there at about 4:30 am.

JT


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

JT said:


> Can someone please give me the name of the road leading down to the launch point at Gordon's Bay? The last time I was there I suffered quite the trauma and my memory has otherwise blocked out all details (except for the sound of Simond11 pissing himself with laughter).


Um, that would be Clovelly Rd (in Clovelly) John (I can still hear laughing). Hope to see you on Wednesday.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Clovelly Rd - This leads to Donnellan Crecent - If your on Clovelly Rd head towards to the ocean and you'll come to the big carpark - head right and thats where we will set up

wopfish


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Cant make tomorrow, but am keen for Wednesday 

looking like the better options for this week










good luck tomorrow !


----------

